# Thunderbrook Feeds



## dianchi (21 November 2014)

Sorry if this has been done to death, anyone feed this with poor doers?

Just finding it tricky to get my head round feeding less than 1kg a day hard feed?

Anyone views or opinions?


----------



## Scarlett (21 November 2014)

Didn't work for me and my 2 TB's. Admittedly I only tried it for one bag but I couldn't risk trying any longer as they were continuing to drop weight. I tried the base mix and the condition and compete (which is rice bran based iirc). I know a few horses who do well on it but I do think they are naturally good doers.


----------



## dianchi (21 November 2014)

Yeah this is my concern.
I feed linseed and rice bran already but that's on top of my calm and condition and just any see how it would work by cutting this out!
Probably wrong time of year to try really!


----------



## Micky (21 November 2014)

I feed base mix with hi fi molasses free, salt, lysine  and micronised linseed, my boy has just started to gain weight again and looking good, have used base mix for over a year and prefer it to any other balancers bar the TENS balancer....


----------



## fuzzle (21 November 2014)

My old girl at 25 gets fed sugar beet, chaff and nuts with good dash corn oil, feed her 3 times a day and when it turns cold she gets a late feed warm bran with honey, and  soaked alfa beet, she is putting on weight which i was worried about, i never measure food out to weight i feed to what i think is  right i.e. good doers get a bit less the bad doers get lots with lots haylage!!  xxxx


----------



## TPO (22 November 2014)

Didn't work for me and when I phoned them to find out ingredients (weren't available on website at this time) & analysis they were extremely rude.

I only tried it as I was brand new to "barefoot" and my then trimmer pushed it a lot. My boy is a reasonably good doer and he dropped quite quickly. I phoned them directly for advice and info because then trimmer insisted I must be doing something wrong as all theirs, including TBs, thrived on it. The call handler was rude, dismissive and patronising, no info was given so it really was a no-brainer never to have dealings with them again.

On the other hand if you some of the BF groups on FB a lot of people really rate it and say that their horses do well on it. Without knowing what's in it no one can really say what might or might not work but there are certainly those that rate it very highly. Might be worth looking on those pages for positive reviews.


----------



## Cragrat (22 November 2014)

Don't know about maintaining weight, but I tried it a few years ago and my calm WB turned into a nutter, so I stopped using it


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 November 2014)

Best feed I've ever used!  I feed the Thunderbrooks chaff and the base mix to my TB.  Amazing stuff - she loves it and looks great on it. I can't rate it highly enough.


----------



## ktj1891 (23 November 2014)

I was worried about this too as when I contacted them they said he would only need 500g a day but the DE is 15 per kg so he would only be getting 7.5 DE a day which being a poor doer does seem on paper to be enough, I haven't tried it personally on him but this is my worry.


----------



## lottie940 (5 December 2014)

I feed this and it's fab but I do feed it to a lazy cob. He is a very good doer and is also barefoot but he always lacked energy. He has the base mix and the herbal chaff plus their performance balancer and he is a completely different horse. He has muscled up quickly (he's only four and half) and he has not has the horrid bloated grass belly this year that he normally has. I feed 250g of base mix. handful of the chaff and a scoop of the performance balancer. He is out 24/7 with a hay net at night and he has never looked so good. I did try it on my old anglo arab at the start of the summer as he had cushings and lami and it made an amazing difference to his coat but I sadly had to have him put to sleep before it had any chance to make any sort of a difference to him but the shine on his coat was instant. I love this stuff but Ollie is a good doer.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 December 2014)

TPO said:



			Didn't work for me and when I phoned them to find out ingredients (weren't available on website at this time) & analysis they were extremely rude.

I only tried it as I was brand new to "barefoot" and my then trimmer pushed it a lot. My boy is a reasonably good doer and he dropped quite quickly. I phoned them directly for advice and info because then trimmer insisted I must be doing something wrong as all theirs, including TBs, thrived on it. The call handler was rude, dismissive and patronising, no info was given so it really was a no-brainer never to have dealings with them again.

On the other hand if you some of the BF groups on FB a lot of people really rate it and say that their horses do well on it. Without knowing what's in it no one can really say what might or might not work but there are certainly those that rate it very highly. Might be worth looking on those pages for positive reviews.
		
Click to expand...

They were VERY rude to me as well, and would not tell me what was in it. I wouldnt feed it if they were the only feed company left in the world


----------



## hairycob (23 December 2014)

Hmmm. 8 posts in 18 months - all  positive about Thunderbrook feeds!


----------



## ester (23 December 2014)

Buy low sell high said:



			all these people say Thunderbrook wont tell you whats in their feed, its on the label and their website, honestly, some people just want their hand holding. Been feeding it for 14 months and find its the best feed I've used.
		
Click to expand...

TPO specifically said that the ingredients were not available on the website at the time!

And you aren't going to go and buy a bag to find out what is in it.....


----------



## hairycob (23 December 2014)

Buy low sell high - I have no view on Thunderbrook feeds but your posting pattern is typical of stealth marketing. For someone to only post about 1 company in 18 months is suspicious. Don't you have views on anything else?


----------



## Leo Walker (23 December 2014)

Not sure how they stumbled across this thread either as it had dropped off the board. Its almost as if they were searching for posts about Thunderbrooks for some reason...


----------



## TPO (24 December 2014)

Going by the tone of "buy low sell high"'s post you could almost take a guess at who they are...

In dec2011/jan 2012 the ingredients were NOT available on the website and TB did not give them over the phone as apparently I "don't need to know that". Exactly the same line about the analysis which incidentally still isn't available.

The irony that "we" bemoan the commercial feed companies for a lack of clarity yet we've to blindly trust a "natural" feed company.

There are a multitude of reasons for requiring to know the analysis of a feed and not one of them is because I need my hand held.

10/10 for positive PR. Keep up the good work...


----------



## ester (24 December 2014)

Well said TPO, just because a company purports themselves to be 'natural' does not mean that we don't need/want to know what we are giving our horses and they aren't the only guilty ones, camrosa, global herbs etc.

It has nothing to do with hand-holding, perhaps they don't like that some of sufficient knowledge to see through any spiel and might opt not to use their products over something else with fuller information. 

I don't use anything feed wise or otherwise that I don't know the contents of.


----------

